# Losing the Bulge



## alysia (Apr 19, 2006)

When I started taking birth control my weight went up. I used to be 125lbs and I ballooned to 145lbs within a year or so. I lost about 10lbs by getting my wisdom teeth out last year (& I still haven't gained it back) so I'm down to about 135lbs, but I still have a couple of extra inches on my stomach. I'm determined to loose it this year. I want to get back to where I was. So my plan is:

Walk with puppy around the block (1km) every nice day that there is.
Do a pilates video 3-5 times a week
Do 100 crunches (50 regular, 50 lower ab) every day

will add mesurements later


----------



## islandblossom (Apr 19, 2006)

hi alysia, i'm about the same weight as you. i used to weigh 120lb and after using bc i went up to 135. =/ good luck with ur workout plan.


----------



## alysia (Apr 19, 2006)

bc's a bitch


----------



## Wattage (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Alysia,

There is definitely some weight gain with b/c, although gaining 20lbs is not within the typical range. Just wondering if you ran this by your GP? It might be worth looking at other contributing factors that may have also lead to your weight gain. 

In the event that you are confident this gain is only due to your current prescription, I suggest looking into other brands of pills. Different pills have varying levels and types of hormones - which can all influence the amount of weight one may gain.

Keep us posted!


----------



## alysia (Apr 20, 2006)

unfortunatly I'm not on b/c for b/c. It's a hormonal inbalence and I tried about 10 differnt kinds of pills for abour 4 years before finally going onto the shot. This is what caused the massive weight gain, coupled with stress. And my doctor is a moron so I don't really talk to her anymore. (She told me that getting searing chest pains was normal, when one of the side effect that is serious to being on Depo Porvera is chest pains. And yes I need a new Docotor, but we have a massive shortage in Canada so yeah...)


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 20, 2006)

Alysia, I don't know what your overall health is like but you might want to consider walking a bit longer every day (or every nice day...) because you really need to spend time getting your heartrate up long enough and high enough to break a sweat to be able to see any improvement from the cardio end.
Doing the other workouts is important, but eating healthily and lowering calories to a lower end of healthy range while raising cardio levels is what will take some of the extra weight off.
Good luck.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alysia* 
_unfortunatly I'm not on b/c for b/c. It's a hormonal inbalence and I tried about 10 differnt kinds of pills for abour 4 years before finally going onto the shot. This is what caused the massive weight gain, coupled with stress. And my doctor is a moron so I don't really talk to her anymore. (She told me that getting searing chest pains was normal, when one of the side effect that is serious to being on Depo Porvera is chest pains. And yes I need a new Docotor, but we have a massive shortage in Canada so yeah...)_

 
Alysia... I can completely relate. I am lucky to have access to good GPs through our school hospital but otherwise finding a good GP in Canada is like finding a needle in a haystack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am sorry to hear about your struggles with hormonal imbalances - it must be very frustrating to feel like a passenger while your body takes the wheel and steers. 
During this time, I hope you can find some support and solace in us here at Specktra. I have little knowledge in the area you face challenges in but I hope that in some way I can be of help. 

As as start, I have placed a link to the Ontario College of Physicians and Surgeons. Here they have a service that you can use free of charge to locate several types of medical doctors in your area that are taking new patients. Here is the link:

http://www.cpso.on.ca/

There is a good possibly that you have already exercised this option, but have you asked for a referral from your GP to see a specialist? It sounds like your issue is something that could possibly fall under the directional care of an Endocrinologist (physicians who specialize in hormones and the endocrine glands). 

I hope this helps in some way. Please keep us posted, if you like


----------



## alysia (Apr 21, 2006)

I've asked my gp for a refferal on numerous occasions to which she refuses repeatedly stating 'why should I need to see a specialist? the problems fixed!' Going to her is a battle everytime. She fights me on my physio persription, and refuses to acknowledge that my spine curves (very visably) and is just a pain the ass. Thanks for the link, thats really helpful! now getting her to transfer/make my file availble, thats another story.


----------



## alysia (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Alysia, I don't know what your overall health is like but you might want to consider walking a bit longer every day (or every nice day...) because you really need to spend time getting your heartrate up long enough and high enough to break a sweat to be able to see any improvement from the cardio end.
Doing the other workouts is important, but eating healthily and lowering calories to a lower end of healthy range while raising cardio levels is what will take some of the extra weight off.
Good luck._

 
unfortnatly my knees are in pretty bad shape, so about a km is all I can manage at the moment before they start to hurt. I'm slowly building myself up for longer treks, and try to walk for longer distances at least 2-3 times a week (harder now that I've moved home from the city, less places to walk)


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 21, 2006)

Can you swim anywhere?


----------



## Wattage (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alysia* 
_I've asked my gp for a refferal on numerous occasions to which she refuses repeatedly stating 'why should I need to see a specialist? the problems fixed!' Going to her is a battle everytime. She fights me on my physio persription, and refuses to acknowledge that my spine curves (very visably) and is just a pain the ass. Thanks for the link, thats really helpful! now getting her to transfer/make my file availble, thats another story._

 
Just as an FYI, you can file a complaint with the College (the link on how to do so is also on that site) if you feel her lack of professionalism has negatively affected your health. If you feel it is serious enough, I strongly encourage you do so. 

Your medical records are your personal property - not the property of a medical clinic or any other agency. If she gives you any trouble with this, it is definitely an issue to report to the College.

I am sorry to hear about all this. I encourage you to take a stand!


----------



## luminious (Apr 21, 2006)

My mom used to shot for awhile and she didn't gain much weight. I took ortho awhile back and Yasmin and Alesse and they all made me feel sick. I would like to start a new pill, but dont know which one and I dont trust my Gyno.


----------



## alysia (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Can you swim anywhere?_

 
not at the moment, my pools all closed up still (that & we're moving) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though I do normally swim 4-5 times a week (when I'm in the city exercise is soo much easier. That & I love swimming) but this summer it doesn't seem feasible.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 27, 2006)

Update!! <3


----------

